# Nov/Dec GR News - The Field Issue



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I wrote an article for the Nov/Dec GR News Field Issue about getting involved with field training with my conformation dog. The intent was to encourage people with performance or conformation dogs to give field work a try.

The issue just arrived, the article is on page 66 and is called "From Manolos to Muckboots". Part of the article includes info and photos from the "Field Training for Newbies" day our local GR club held early summer. It was a seminar for club members and dogs with little or no field experience. Our instructor was an AKC Hunt Test judge and field pro who has a wonderful sense of humor. Everyone had a blast that day.

Anyway, hope y'all enjoy the article.

Ann
Dallas


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How cool! I am just dying to get my issue! I will be sure to look for your article!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's awesome!! As soon as my issue arrives I'll be looking for your article.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant wait!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually Barb, you and Tito are in this issue too. Rick Fish wrote a wonderful article on pg 12 about the visit this summer with Maddy in Chicago. There is a nice photo of Tito on pg 12 waiting to be petted by Maddy.

Ann


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is there any way for a non-member/subscriber to view this magazine, especially your article and the one about Tito? Is it available online? I'd love to see both!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dallas Gold,

It is not online unfortunately. However, if you want to email me your mailing address, I'd be happy to make a copy of both articles and send it to you. We're both in Dallas, so not a big deal. 

I'm not sure if I have enought posts yet for you to send me a private message with your email address?

Ann


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I wish I were a member so I could see it  Next year.... .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't wait to get it and read your article. I ordered the free DVD on the WC/WCX program. It was so helpful. It's going to be fun to read about Tito also! Stoney & Cooper are in there too- Tango's dad BISS CH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi MH WCX VCX CDX RN DDHF


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

luvgld7 said:


> Dallas Gold,
> 
> It is not online unfortunately. However, if you want to email me your mailing address, I'd be happy to make a copy of both articles and send it to you. We're both in Dallas, so not a big deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll try to send you a p.m. and we'll see. Welcome to the forum and I am looking forward to hearing more about your adventures! Thank you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> I wish I were a member so I could see it  Next year.... .


PM me with your email and mail address and I'll see what I can do when I get it from Ann.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dallas Gold,

I got your PM and will mail you the 2 articles. I can't PM you back until I get 15 posts. Anyway, look for it in the mail in the next few days.

Ann


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is there any way for a non-member/subscriber to view this magazine, especially your article and the one about Tito? Is it available online? I'd love to see both!


Any way I could get a digital copy of the articles too?  Pretty please! 

I'd love to read them but the cost of an International subscription is a little pricey


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

luvgld7 said:


> Dallas Gold,
> 
> I got your PM and will mail you the 2 articles. I can't PM you back until I get 15 posts. Anyway, look for it in the mail in the next few days.
> 
> Ann


Thank you!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I ended up scanning the articles and have saved them as a PDF. Dallas Gold, I've emailed them to you. Anyone else, just PM your email address and I can email them to you.

Ann


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

luvgld7 said:


> I ended up scanning the articles and have saved them as a PDF. Dallas Gold, I've emailed them to you. Anyone else, just PM your email address and I can email them to you.
> 
> Ann


Just got mine!! Thanks, gonna go read it now!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I was in tears reading Tito's article. It's very touching!

Ann, your Scout is so handsome and so accomplished! You are a wonderful writer and I enjoyed reading about all the dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ann your article was excellent, I really enjoyed it! I wish I lived closer so we could train our "conformation boys" together!
The article that Tito was in was very well written. It's hard to express the feeling the dogs brought to everyone that day. It was a horrible, heartbreaking situation because you could tell Maddie only had a few days left, but having the dogs there distracted everyone and we saw smiles on the parents' faces for probably the first time in days. 
There wasn't a dry eye there.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG--I ran to my mailbox to see if my subscription had come today only to find, JURY DUTY! Waaaah! I hope I get my copy tomorrow


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I can't wait to get it and read your article. I ordered the free DVD on the WC/WCX program. It was so helpful. It's going to be fun to read about Tito also! Stoney & Cooper are in there too- Tango's dad BISS CH Springcreek Everlore All Time Hi MH WCX VCX CDX RN DDHF


I am dying to read mine! I came after we left for the holidays! I can't wait to see Stoney and Cooper! We go home tomorrow and I still have a few days off, so I'm hoping to catch up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Emily, there is a tiny picture of Tally at Yankee Golden on the second to last page.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You guys are killing me! I just got home from being gone for the Holiday and was really hoping to fins the GRNews in my mailbox, but no such luck! Waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mira is in there!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oooo I cannot wait to see it!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw Mira!! She looks great with that bird in her mouth!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I too am waiting for mine  They must ship from the east coast?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

mine just came yesterday


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I love it!!! So many GRF dogs are featured!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am still waiting for mine... This is sooo hard!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I got mine yesterday. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For years, I waited and waited, making about ten days worth of extra mailbox treks, and then last year I splurged on the first class delivery. Well worth it!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Was fun to see so many GRF dogs all in one place!
Im still reading and rereading...this has been my favorite issue!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I LOVE the field issues. One day I hope one of my kids will be in it! Maybe it will be one of Breeze's pups (due March 4th, by the way)!

Jessica....Did you get your copy yet? I can't believe up here in never, never land, I got mine before you.


----------

